# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Service manual για PITSOS

## pit21

Χαιρεται,
 ψαχνω service manual και schematics για ηλεκτρικη κουζινα PITSOS. Δεν θυμαμαι το μοντελο ακριβως αλλα ξεκινουσε απο ΗΕΒ.θα το αναρτησω αυριο που θα το δω.
Εχει κανενας σας παντως υποψη καποιο σχετικο σαιτ που να εχει πιτσος? 

Ευχαριστω πολυ! :Smile:

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.pitsos.gr/

αλήθεια έγραψες στο γουγλη Πίτσος; :Rolleyes:

----------


## Googlis

Κατ αρχήν τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την κουζίνα? Ποια συσκευή έχεις? και γιατί θες το service manual?

----------


## pit21

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Λοιπόν πρωτα πρωτα το μοντελο είναι το Ρ1 ΗΕΒ 89050/01

Τι γινεται λοιπόν μια φιλική μου οικογένεια ετυχε να τους χαλάσει για 2η φορα η συγκεκριμένη συσκευη. Μου είπαν λοιπόν πως την προηγουμενη φορα ο τεχνικός τους αλλαξε αμεσως την πλακέτα με τον εγκέφαλο(συγκεκριμένα την πλακετα με τον ελεγκτη της μοτορολα) και την πλακετα της οθόνης. Εγω σκεφτηκα πως καλως η κακως ο τεχνικος δεν το έψαξε και πολυ και ισως αδικα αντικατέστησε τις πλακετες και τους ηρθε ο κουκος αηδόνι και τους είπα να μου δωσουν τις πλακέτες να τους ρίξω μια ματια έτσι κ αλλιως δεν είχαμε τπτ να χάσουμε. 
Η πλακέτα της οθονης ήταν απλη αλλαξα καποια ολοκληρωμενα shift registers κτλ και πιστεύω πως θα λειτουργησει την επόμενη φορα όμως η πλακετα του εγκεφαλου είναι πιο περιπλοκη και για αυτο χρειαζομαι κάποιο service manual η schematic για  να τσεκάρω αν λειτουργει σωστα και να το διορθωσω αν αυτο είναι εφικτο και αξίζει.

Τι λέτε λοιπόν?

----------


## Googlis

Παναγιώτη στα service manuals ποτέ δεν δίνουν πληροφορίες για τα ηλεκτρονικά για ευνόητους λόγους. Ο τεχνικός φυσικά και δεν θα ψάξει για να επισκευάσει την πλακέτα εκτός αν είναι κάτι οφθαλμοφανές ή πάρα πολύ εύκολο γιατί δεν αξίζει τον κόπο και δουλειά του είναι να αντικαταστήσει το εξάρτημα που παραδίδει η εταιρία(αν παρέδιδε και ανταλλακτικά για την πλακέτα τότε θα έπρεπε να το ψάξει) και μέχρι εκεί πάει.Αλλά και πάλι δεν μου είπες τι πρόβλημα έχεις?

----------


## pit21

Από ότι μου είπανε πριν αντικατασταθουν οι πλακετες η κουζίνα είχε πέσει σε ενα γενικότερο "μπλακ αουτ" δεν ανταποκρινόταν στα κουμπια και αναβαν ότι να ναι στην οθόνη.

----------


## Googlis

Δηλαδή ο τεχνικός που ήρθε έβαλε 2 ηλεκτρονικά και τον πλήρωσε και δεν δούλευε η συσκευή όταν έφυγε?Τα ανταλλακτικά έχουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση από την εταιρία (αν τα έβαλε η εταιρία ή ο εξουσιοδοτημένος τεχνικός της)

----------


## pit21

Οχι οχι δεν καταλαβες η κουζίνα μια χαρα ηταν τότε που τα εκανε ο τεχνικός και φετος που το συζητουσαμε μου δωσανε τις παλιές χαλασμένες πλακετες της οθόνης και του εγκεφάλου.Έχω πολυ όρεξη να την ξεψαχνίσω να μάθω δυο πραγματα και γιατι όχι αν είναι εφικτο να βρω το σφάλμα που είχε και να την διορθωσω.
Με τη πλακετα της οθόνης που ήταν απλή κατι καταφερα... Τωρα εψαχνα να βρω πληροφορίες για την πλακέτα του εγκεφαλου να δω τι κ αν μποτω να κάνω κάτι...
Οπιαδήποτε πληροφορία είναι ευπροσδεκτη.

----------

